# Driving from the UK to Cyprus



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hello all,

Thinking of driving out to Cyprus in June; has anyone done the journey? Advice.. things to do... things to avoid? Will be 2 of us coming out; any advice/information on routes, places to stay, ferries etc. appreciated.

Paul


----------



## andygreg62 (Dec 21, 2008)

*driving from uk any advice*

we are considering driving from the uk has anyone got any tips or advice on best route, or would you advise against it !!!!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Guys we did look into this but you kind of run out of road way before Cyprus, from memory you drive to Italy then stick your car on a ferry for 7 days, you could also drive to Athens but there is no direct ferry but i think you could do the ferry to Rhodes then a ferry to cyprus. but double check your map and you may think as i did its a bl%*&y long way across from the UK to cyprus all on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thinking of driving out to Cyprus in June; has anyone done the journey? Advice.. things to do... things to avoid? Will be 2 of us coming out; any advice/information on routes, places to stay, ferries etc. appreciated.
> 
> Paul


Maybe you will need one of these









I would recomend a trip through France, all west coast, spend time in Languedoc, then Barcelona accross north Spain, to Galicia, through Portugal, in to Andalucia, hit places like Sevilla, and Granada, down the Costa del Sol Take a ferry from Tariffa to Tangiers, do a trip accross north Africa in to Alexandria in Egypt then take a Ferry to Limassol. 

oh and take your time, like 6 months...


----------

